# chris christiansen #5 buttercomb



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I was just shopping for a #5 buttercomb for Loki. I have a face/feet comb I have been using but he is getting too big and he is starting to blow coat at 5 months. UGH! On the Chris Christensen website the comb is $50 but on Amazon I can find it for $35 with free shipping. It says it is new from the manufacturer. Has anyone bought one from Amazon?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I bought my buttercomb from Amazon with no problems. I think mine is the #000. I picked that one at the time because it was cheaper than the #005.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think Loki needs an Octovo Investigating a $115 Titanium Comb - Most Expensive Combs


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've bought all my Chris Christensen combs and brushes from the CC website. I don't trust Amazon as a lot of counterfeit or outdated products are being sold these days.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> I think Loki needs an Octovo Investigating a $115 Titanium Comb - Most Expensive Combs


ound:

I just checked Cherrybrook, and the ones I buy are $32 (the Greyhound style Buttercombs) I don't think you need to pay $50 for one... And I'm SURE Cherrybrook isn't selling counterfeits, even if you are concerned that Amazon might be. But I don't think they are... There ARE more expensive Buttercombs (the ones called "finishing combs") but that's not what most of us use.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

davetgabby said:


> I think Loki needs an Octovo Investigating a $115 Titanium Comb - Most Expensive Combs


Gee thanks. I have already pampered Loki more than I ever thought I would. With more dental care on the horizon, I've got to start saving where I can. I do think the CC combs are the best I have ever used. The face comb worked better on my hair than any of my combs!!!!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

krandall said:


> ound:
> 
> I just checked Cherrybrook, and the ones I buy are $32 (the Greyhound style Buttercombs) I don't think you need to pay $50 for one... And I'm SURE Cherrybrook isn't selling counterfeits, even if you are concerned that Amazon might be. But I don't think they are... There ARE more expensive Buttercombs (the ones called "finishing combs") but that's not what most of us use.


Thanks. While I am addressing grooming needs (and I am sure I could find the information if I searched), what's the best conditioning or detangler spray?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The #005 is a longtooth comb that usually sells for $50 so that is a good price on Amazon. The shorter tooth combs like the #000 go for less than that, probably about $32-35.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Barbara Levy said:


> Thanks. While I am addressing grooming needs (and I am sure I could find the information if I searched), what's the best conditioning or detangler spray?


"The best" is what works best on YOUR dog's coat.  And that varies from dog to dog. I prefer CC Ice on Ice, which comes both regular strength and concentrated. I bought the regular strength once, found that it worked really well, and now buy the concentrate. I just pour the concentrate into the bottle up to the line marked on it, then fill it the rest of the way with water. SOMETIMES, Kodi's coat gets a little dry, because he's older. When that happens, I make up a spray bottle with 1 part conditioner (Spectrum 10 or Silk), 1 part Ice on Ice and 10 parts water. (more or less... I don't measure carefully, I just eyeball it)

So far, I've spent a lot of money on commercial detangled sprays and haven't found ONE that works as well as one of these mixtures, at least on my dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> The #005 is a longtooth comb that usually sells for $50 so that is a good price on Amazon. The shorter tooth combs like the #000 go for less than that, probably about $32-35.


And which one is better, depends on the dog. I use the longer toothed one on Kodi, who is a larger Hav, with a fully developed adult coat. The shorter toothed one is a better fit for the girls.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I bought two of my CC combs on Amazon and one comb and 3 brushes from the CC site. They are all CC quality and work great. I have been buying CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner and Ice on Ice from Amazon. Very satisfied with my purchases.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm looking forward to getting my hands on some CC products at a couple of the upcoming shows in the area (they vend at at least 2 of the next few). Until then, I adore my Espana detangling spray. It works like a charm on both of the boys' coats. I also know a few people who use Ashley Craig Show Salon and Spa spray and they all love it.

I almost wonder if Loki blowing his undercoat right now doesn't have to do with the fact that he is losing his puppy coat, but rather the fact that he was so sick early on in life and has big time vet history. Illness, among other things, can cause a Hav to go into a period of coat blowing (heck, I "blew coat" after a 2 week hospitalization last year). I know Nino started to let more coat go after he was sick and on antibiotics. Then again, I don't know much about the science behind it, I just know it happens :laugh:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I almost wonder if Loki blowing his undercoat right now doesn't have to do with the fact that he is losing his puppy coat, but rather the fact that he was so sick early on in life and has big time vet history. Illness, among other things, can cause a Hav to go into a period of coat blowing (heck, I "blew coat" after a 2 week hospitalization last year). I know Nino started to let more coat go after he was sick and on antibiotics. Then again, I don't know much about the science behind it, I just know it happens :laugh:[/QUOTE]

I suspect that is exactly why Loki is blowing coat. Illness and the recovery process often seems to result in "blowing coat".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> I'm looking forward to getting my hands on some CC products at a couple of the upcoming shows in the area (they vend at at least 2 of the next few). Until then, I adore my Espana detangling spray. It works like a charm on both of the boys' coats. I also know a few people who use Ashley Craig Show Salon and Spa spray and they all love it.
> 
> I almost wonder if Loki blowing his undercoat right now doesn't have to do with the fact that he is losing his puppy coat, but rather the fact that he was so sick early on in life and has big time vet history. Illness, among other things, can cause a Hav to go into a period of coat blowing (heck, I "blew coat" after a 2 week hospitalization last year). I know Nino started to let more coat go after he was sick and on antibiotics. Then again, I don't know much about the science behind it, I just know it happens :laugh:


Yes, that has happened to Kodi a couple of times after being ill also. ...He lost GOBS of hair!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, this is a well-known phenomenon in sheep farming. If a sheep gets sick, they sheer irt as soon as it is well enough. This is because the illness will cause a weak area in the fiber. If it is at the end of the strand, it's not a big deal. But if it's in the middle of the strand, it will cause the yarn made from it to be weak and fragile too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Pucks104 said:


> I know Nino started to let more coat go after he was sick and on antibiotics. Then again, I don't know much about the science behind it, I just know it happens :laugh:


I suspect that is exactly why Loki is blowing coat. Illness and the recovery process often seems to result in "blowing coat".[/QUOTE]

I didn't know about this, or didn't think about it...It would explain why Tucker's coat got thinner starting 4 or 5 years ago, and why it has never fully recovered to what it used to be..


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Pucks104 said:


> I almost wonder if Loki blowing his undercoat right now doesn't have to do with the fact that he is losing his puppy coat, but rather the fact that he was so sick early on in life and has big time vet history. Illness, among other things, can cause a Hav to go into a period of coat blowing (heck, I "blew coat" after a 2 week hospitalization last year). I know Nino started to let more coat go after he was sick and on antibiotics. Then again, I don't know much about the science behind it, I just know it happens :laugh:


I suspect that is exactly why Loki is blowing coat. Illness and the recovery process often seems to result in "blowing coat".[/QUOTE]

Interesting. I hadn't even thought about it since it has been several months since the Parvo and he had teeth pulled. He is also teething now - new incisors this week. So it could be the combination.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I bought both the 005 and the five inch ring version of cc comb from amazon and they were both new original mamufacturer combs. I love the smaller one because I found the 7 inch was just too big for my own hand. The cc combs seem made from some kind of super smooth steel that glides thru the hair. 

Cassie actually seems to like being combed. I say "let's groom" to her and she hops up on loveseat, stretches out on her side and I comb her..I know that is not the traditional position for grooming and probably not as effective as putting her on a grooming table, but since it makes her happy and gets he job done (well, she has to flip over to get other side and I have to do some extra work to get all the little place that need combing). Also one reason I like the smaller size cc comb.

These combs are expensive, but given the amount of combing you end up doing, even with a puppy cut, perform much better than average pet store kind


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Both Leo and Rex are groomed on my lap while I sit on the sofa. They lay across my lap and basically go to sleep while I comb through their coats, checks ears and teeth, and even do their nails if needed (I use a nail clipper in this situation rather than the Andis nail grinder). I comb them out morning and night. All 3 of us seem to relax while doing so.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Kati is a layer(?) too. I use an Andis 7" greyhound comb for most of my work. I have a cc comb for face work I love. But I have a tendency to give my comes away to people that need to learn to groom the dogs at home. So we don't use CC combs at work. And on coffee I mostly just use the pin brush on her body and use a comb to put up her topknot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Sheesh! I need to edit better.
Regarding detangling spray's nobody that I have tried is better than Chris Christiansen. His sprays are lightweight And they work. Ice on Ice, Just Divine, Precious Drop and Silk Spirits... I use them together and separately. I sneak them in to work to save my hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

